# Car wash area - indoor traders



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi

I can't remember seeing one last year so is there an area for traders who have cars on their stands to wash their cars down etc and if so is there any equipment available to use I.e. Pressure washer or hose?

Thanks

Neil


----------

